# new Toro



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

Good afternoon all!

I'm just curious when new Toro's are released? I was going to purchase a single stage last year, but things came up and didn't.

Now, I'm curious if a new model will show up this year, or ?? 

Thanks much


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Riverpilot said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> I'm just curious when new Toro's are released? I was going to purchase a single stage last year, but things came up and didn't.
> 
> ...


Go to their website. Www.toro.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a Toro Power Clear. It's 4 yrs. old and doing very well. Wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Mfd in Mexico now.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

every year the new models come out in late AUGUST....ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> every year the new models come out in late AUGUST....ALOHA to the forms..


Thanks powershift!


----------



## Riverpilot (Jan 5, 2014)

I see the new Toro's are out. The single stage 721, now have a 212cc engine compared to the 621 163cc.

Looks like the same price et al...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 421 is gone replaced by the 521. good because having two models called 421 was short sighted on toro's part


----------

